# Jugendmountainbike 27,5 Zoll



## bighit78 (4. März 2019)

Hallo liebe bikebegeisterten Eltern

mein Junior ist "leider" aus seinem 24" Zoll Bike herausgewachsen. 
Und nun stellt sich wie so oft die Frage, welches neue Bike soll es denn werden.

selbst aufbauen möchte ich keines, da mir da im Moment schlicht die Zeit fehlt.

Der Junior fährt regelmäßig im Verein, ist 1,40 cm groß mit einer Innenbeinlänge von 65cm.
Die Strecken die gefahren werden sind recht anspruchsvoll und ein paar Rennen stehen auch auf dem Jahresplan.

Meine bisherigen Favoriten sind:

Vpace 275 Trailbike 
Vpace 275
Cube CT62 youth
Pyrobikes B.14

Budget 1500€ und unter 11kg

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen und Hinweise die mir bei der Auswahl helfen?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## delphi1507 (4. März 2019)

Bei renn Ambitionen vpace..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (4. März 2019)

für das Budget steht aber unter 10kg locker auf dem Plan
Pyro kommst du mit dem Budget nie hin

Vpace wäre auch hier meine Wahl,oder selber was zusammen bauen


----------



## bighit78 (5. März 2019)

Rennambitionen ja aber nicht Hauptanliegen. 

hat sich einer mal das Cube angesehen das finde ich Preis - Leistung top nur die 170er Kurbeln finde ich zu lang.

ich tendiere ja auch zum Vpace bin nur hinunhergerissen ob das Trailbike oder das normale Max 275.

mein Gedanke ist das das Trailbike auf technischen Trails einfach mehr Spaß macht und darum geht es ja eigendlich. Und bei den meisten Rennen bei uns wäre er mit einem Vpace eh konkurenzfähig.

Die Frage ist funktioniert die Sattelstütze bei dem niedrigen Fahregewicht ?  Was mich auch noch brennend interessiert wie funktioniert die 1x11 Sram ohne Kettenführung? bei seinem derzeitigen 24" mit 1x8 war bei jedem Training mindestens zweimal die Kette runter.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Hille2001 (5. März 2019)

Hattest du ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt vorn installiert?
Wenn nicht dann kein Wunder.

Da sollte ein NW rein und die Kette fällt auch nicht mehr runter.

Ihr müsst euch schon entscheiden zwischen dem was ihr wollt.
Entweder bequem fahren oder Rennen gewinnen .

Holst kein Vpace dann musst du wieder an der Kurbel rum machen,oder ne NX einbauen die gibt es in 155mm.

Alles extra Kosten.

Wiederverkaufswert von vpace ist allerdings sehr gut.


----------



## bighit78 (5. März 2019)

Nein da war kein NW drauf. und dann sind wir halt wieder beim Geld.
ich will halt was kaufen was auch funktioniert und ich nicht ständig was bauen muss was ja auch Geld kostet.
das normale Max hat ja tubelessready Felgen - macht das Sinn beim Kinderbike. Bringt das den soviel Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## Hille2001 (6. März 2019)

was heißt tubeless ready macht Sinn?
das heißt ja nicht das es tubeless ist sondern das man es machen könnte 
die Option liegt dann bei Dir/Euch

*Die Strecken die gefahren werden sind recht anspruchsvoll und ein paar Rennen stehen auch auf dem Jahresplan.*
das sagt doch schon alles aus , je schwerer die Räder desto mehr muß man Kraft aufwenden
liegt natürlich nicht alles am material,der Fahrer muß auch fahren können....

was willst du denn noch als das vpace?
verstehe hier gerade nicht den Konsens,wo drückt der Schuh?

für 1499€ neu bekommst du ein Rad was funktioniert und keine 10kg wiegt
Budget war ja oben genannt, oder ist das auf einmal doch zuviel?

wenn ja sucht man sich was schwereres und lässt sich ne gekürzte Kurbel einbauen


----------



## Biebertaler (6. März 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> was heißt tubeless ready macht Sinn?
> das heißt ja nicht das es tubeless ist sondern das man es machen könnte
> die Option liegt dann bei Dir/Euch
> 
> ...




Eben, zumal man für 1/3 weniger auch einen vernünftigen/gebrauchten Carbonrenner bekommt, vorausgesetzt man nimmt sich einfach die Zeit hält mal für ein paar Tage/Wochen die Augen auf. Und sowas bekommt man ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand auch nochmal etwas gewichtstechnisch getunt. Und ob das Rad dann 9,9 KG oder 10,5 KG hat ist dann auch eher uninteressant, das ist dann in meinen Augen "Erbsenzählerei". Letztendlich entscheidet auch die *Fitness und das Fahrkönnen* deines Junior ob er beim Rennen vorne mitfährt oder nicht.
So sehe ich das und das sind auch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## bighit78 (6. März 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten.

das letzte Erwachsenenbike hab ich 2003 gekauft.Seit dem hat sich viel verändert und ich bin einfach nicht mehr up to date.Sorry

das letzte Kinderbike war ein Pepper in 24". top zufrieden aber preislich eine andere Hausnummer.
wir haben auch noch andere kostenintensive Hobbys und da brauchts halt einen gewissen Reifeprozess bis man die Kohle ausgibt.

Bei uns im Verein fahren halt die meisten Kinder mit ziemlichen Schrott rum und da brauchst du halt keinen fragen.
da haben die Väter die top Bikes und bei mir ist es halt anders rum.

wenn es beim Vpace nix zu meckern gib dann wird es wohl so eines werden. Wenn einer zu den anderen Bikes noch etwas weiß kann er es ja noch beisteuern. Die Beiträge zu 27.5 Kinderbikes sind dünn gesät wahrscheinlich wie die brauchbaren Serienbikes in dieser Größe.

Also danke noch mal in die Runde es hat mich schon weiter gebracht.


----------



## LockeTirol (8. März 2019)

Zum VPACE Max Trail kann ich zur Funktion der Dropper berichten, die funktioniert ohne Probleme auch bei Kindergewicht. Vielleicht nimmst du bei den Reifen hinten Rocket Ron und vorn Nobby Nic. Ist ein guter Kompromiss. Ich würde ggf nach einem 50mm Vorbau fragen wenn auch Rennen gefahren werden sollen.


----------



## tomm84 (13. April 2021)

Nicht so schön finde ich am max 27.5 trail das die gabel standrohre Silber und nicht wie beim normalen max schwarz sind zumindest wird es auf der Homepage so gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomm84 (19. April 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Zum VPACE Max Trail kann ich zur Funktion der Dropper berichten, die funktioniert ohne Probleme auch bei Kindergewicht. Vielleicht nimmst du bei den Reifen hinten Rocket Ron und vorn Nobby Nic. Ist ein guter Kompromiss. Ich würde ggf nach einem 50mm Vorbau fragen wenn auch Rennen gefahren werden sollen.


Guten Morgen das 27.5 er max trail soll ja bald bestellbar sein was für meinen junior gar nicht geht sind silberne Standrohre er will unbedingt schwarze  wie papa.

Frage nun ob die 120 mm Manitou am max 27.5 trail wie auf der Homepage silberne Standrohre hat oder dieses Jahr vieleicht schwarze?

Vielen Dank Grüße aus der pfalz


----------



## LockeTirol (19. April 2021)

tomm84 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen das 27.5 er max trail soll ja bald bestellbar sein was für meinen junior gar nicht geht sind silberne Standrohre er will unbedingt schwarze  wie papa.
> 
> Frage nun ob die 120 mm Manitou am max 27.5 trail wie auf der Homepage silberne Standrohre hat oder dieses Jahr vieleicht schwarze?
> 
> Vielen Dank Grüße aus der pfalz


Lies doch einfach mal die Artikelbeschreibung und schau dir das Produktfoto an.

Ansonsten könnte man VPACE ja auch direkt kontaktieren.


----------

